# Ígéret megtartása



## fehérhaju (2010 November 25)

Nagyon sokszor, az ember leánya nem tehet arról, hogy nem tudja az ígéretét teljesíteni.
Hiszen mindenféle dolgok adódhatnak , amik gátolják a teljesítés lehetőségét.
ad 1,- Nem éred el az illetőt.
ad.2,- Lebetegedsz , s nem kerülsz még a masina közelébe sem.
ad.3,- Azt hiszik nem tartod a szavad, s nem jeleznek vissza
ad.4,- A másik betegedett le , ő nem jut a gép közelébe.
ad,5,- Elutazott valamelyik tag
Pillanatnyilag csak ezek jutottak az eszembe.


----------



## vadsziklmnn (2011 Január 16)

" Az Ígéret szép szó,ha betartják úgy jó"
Véleményem szerint elég sok kifogást lehet találni az ígéret megszegésére.
Ha valakinek igérünk valamit ,tartsuk is be,mert fordított esetben nekünk is nagyon rosszul esne ha becsapna valaki.Ha közbejön valami ma már annyi lehetőség van,hogy értesítsük a másikat


----------



## Rita65 (2011 Január 27)

Egy fontos emberi jellemvonás,a becsületesség fogalma fedi ezt leginkább.


----------



## lacko2007 (2011 Március 1)

Vannak olyan élethelyzetek, amikor az ember kivülálló okból nem tudja teljesiteni igéretét. Ilyen esetekben illő minnél hamarabb korrigálni, ha lehet. Sajnos ez nem mindig lehetséges. SAJNOS!!!


----------



## guika (2011 Március 29)

Ez egy nagyon fontos dolog!
Keves erenye maradt az embernek ez talan meg az.


----------



## Cirmike7 (2011 Április 3)

Az embert minősíti.


----------



## kerek-alma (2011 Április 5)

fehérhaju írta:


> Nagyon sokszor, az ember leánya nem tehet arról, hogy nem tudja az ígéretét teljesíteni.
> Hiszen mindenféle dolgok adódhatnak , amik gátolják a teljesítés lehetőségét.
> ad 1,- Nem éred el az illetőt.
> ad.2,- Lebetegedsz , s nem kerülsz még a masina közelébe sem.
> ...


igen,ez egy nagyon kellemetlen eset ha nem tudjuk teljesiteni az igeretunket,de emberek vagyunk es sajnos vannak hirtelen bekovetkezett dolgok,amirol nem is tehetunk!! elnezest,bocsanat stb.kell ezekutan !!


----------



## JonGeorg (2011 Április 27)

Adódhat úgy, hogy rajtunk kívül álló okból nem tudjuk tartani a szavunkat, és ha a szavamat adom, akkor az természetesen magában is foglalja ezt a lehetőséget. És ha valóban úgy alakul, hogy valami megakadályoz abban, hogy tartsam a szavam, akkor egy egészséges emberi kapcsolatban ez nem fog árnyékot vetni a szavahihetőségemen.


----------



## Geneview (2011 Május 3)

Ne szegd meg az adott szavad. Ha mégis, akkor pedig legyen benned annyi alázat, hogy kiállsz és elmondod hogy mért tetted


----------



## blober (2011 Május 26)

*megoldható*

"ad 1,- Nem éred el az illetőt.
ad.2,- Lebetegedsz , s nem kerülsz még a masina közelébe sem.
ad.3,- Azt hiszik nem tartod a szavad, s nem jeleznek vissza
ad.4,- A másik betegedett le , ő nem jut a gép közelébe.
ad,5,- Elutazott valamelyik tag"
Ez egyszerüen megoldható. Amikor fontos a kapcsolat akkor az ember idejében megirja, hogy ha nem jönne email akkor ez meg ez történhetett semmi estre sem egyoldalú kiszállás. A betegség a gép elromlása minden figyelmeztetés nélkül bármikor jöhet. Na meg ha a másik nem küldd egy kérdezö emailt akkor nem nagy a probléma. A 3, 4, 5 pontban minden forditva.


----------



## obvivi (2011 Június 15)

Altalaban en igyekszem betartani amit igertemes ugyanezt elvarom masoktol is.


----------



## luluxiu (2011 Július 2)

Nem engedhetjük, hogy a szavaink, ha rám, akkor természetesen ezzel a lehetőséggel. Ha ez a célja, hogy megakadályozza a kialakulását a dolog, hogy a szavaimat, majd egy egészséges kapcsolat....


----------



## timoah (2011 Július 11)

Az ígéretet megtartásánál fontosabb a szándék, akinek szándékában áll saját magának és másoknak tett ígéreteit is betartani az egy becsületes ember, függetlenül attól hogy mennyit sikerül belőle betartani. Viszont a szándék felismerésétől még messze vagyunk, a mai világban a legfontosabb a bizalom egymás iránt, amit nem kiérdemelni kell, hanem akárcsak az ártatlanságot minden ember veleszületett joga kéne hogy legyen egészen addig amíg az ellentéte bizonyossá nem válik. De az is fontos hogy a bizonyosság arról hogy valaki nem becsületes nem végleges, még a legelveszetebb lélek is képes megváltozni, sőt szükségszerűen előbb vagy utóbb meg is fog. Természetesen becsületreméltó tulajdonság aki sikeresen elérte hogy csak olyat ígérjen amihez erős szándék fűződik és minden valószínűség szerint véghez tudja vinni, aki nem ebbe az irányba halad az egyenlőre letévedt a helyes ösvényről, de persze csak idő kérdése míg újra rátalál a helyes útra. Bízzunk meg az emberek általános jóságában ahelyett hogy az emberek általános gonoszságában hinnénk, akkor sokkal több ember lesz képes betartani a szavát.


----------



## kataphone (2011 Július 17)

Szerintem meg igenis mindent meg kell tenni azért, hogy megtartsuk az ígéretünket! Én éppen ilyen cipőben járok... Majd beledöglök, de csinálom, mert megígértem, és nem szegem meg a szavam. Nehéz, de ettől jobb a tükörbe nézni


----------



## triglav (2011 Augusztus 8)

Nem az a probléma, hogy valaki nem mindig tartja be, amit megígért. A probléma ott kezdődik, amikor emiatt semmilyen bűntudatot nem érez. És sajnos ez a szemléletmód van terjedőben.


----------



## hama0517 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Ha megtartják, úgy jó .


----------



## Moncsinov (2011 Október 1)

Nagyon nehéz...


----------



## Harley1903 (2011 Október 31)

Párszor jártam én is úgy, hogy vagy mobillal, vagy e-mailben, vagy valakivel üzentem, hogy mi a probléma. Belebetegednék ha nem tudnám értesíteni az illetőt.


----------



## Brucem (2011 November 18)

Az ígéret szép szó, ha!! megtartják úgy jó!


----------



## Moncsee02 (2011 November 29)

Ha valamit megígérünk, azt be kell tartani! Azonban, ha nem tudjuk betartani, akkor ne ígérjük meg. Erre is megvan a jogunk. Ha pedig nem tudjuk időre vagy semmiképp betartani az ígéretet, akkor szólni kell az illetőnek és minimum egy bocsánat


----------



## Borsi78 (2012 Január 9)

Az ígéretekkel az a baj, hogy általában csak én küzdök azért, hogy be tudjam tartani. Akik nekem ígérnek valamit már nem minden esetben tesznek meg mindent a megtartásért .


----------



## Borsi78 (2012 Január 9)

Ha az ember nem jól válogatja meg az ismerőseit, akkor is járhat pórul az ígéretekkel.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 10)

Borsi78 írta:


> Ha az ember nem jól válogatja meg az ismerőseit, akkor is járhat pórul az ígéretekkel.


 
no sztem csak az a szabad ember..., akinek nem kell hazudnia...,
aki nem* ígér* olyasmit..., amit nem tud teljesíteni...,és aki mindenkinek megmondja azt..., ami a szívén fekszik...
azt gondolom ..,hogy ha már hinni kell...,akkor csakis a mai napnak szabad...,és csak a jelen pillanatnak...,*és nem szabad hinni az igéreteknek*...,az ábrándoknak..., hogy később ne kelljen csalodnunk..., keservesen sírni...,és esetleg mindent megbánni....


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 10)

Amit megígérek megpróbálom megtartani, ha néha ez nehezen is megy.


----------



## Andix (2012 Január 11)

Az ígéreteim minden esetben komolyan veszem és be is tartom őket.Persze vannak olyan esetek,mikor a körülmények annyira ellenem játszanak,hogy minden próbálkozásom csődöt mond.Ilyenkor történik az,hogy kések az ígéretem megtartásával...ezt valaki megérti vagy sem !!
Ennek ellenére azt vallom,......Jobb későn,mint soha !


----------



## t1966t (2012 Január 19)

Az ígéretre tényleg figyelni kell, különben jön a lelkifurdalás nálam...
Azt meg utálom!


----------



## bazccka (2012 Február 10)

Az ígéret szép szó, ha hosszú í-vel írják, úgy jó


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

manapsag a becsuletnek nem trendi


----------



## H. Vera (2012 Február 29)

JonGeorg írta:


> Adódhat úgy, hogy rajtunk kívül álló okból nem tudjuk tartani a szavunkat, és ha a szavamat adom, akkor az természetesen magában is foglalja ezt a lehetőséget. És ha valóban úgy alakul, hogy valami megakadályoz abban, hogy tartsam a szavam, akkor egy egészséges emberi kapcsolatban ez nem fog árnyékot vetni a szavahihetőségemen.


 
Szerintem nagyon fontos, hogy betartsuk azt, aamit megígértünk. Valóban miősíti az embert, ahogy valaki itt írta. De! Egyetértek, van, hogy nem lehet betartani, még akkor sem, ha komolyan gondoltad, amikor ígérted. Aki ismer, akivel egészséges emberi kapcsolatod van, azzal szemben valóban nem veszíted el emiatt a szavahihetőségedet.


----------



## H. Vera (2012 Február 29)

matyixi írta:


> manapsag a becsuletnek nem trendi


 De hosszútávon csak a becsületesség éri meg...


----------



## sanyika1973 (2012 Március 8)

Nagyon fontos, hogy ha nem tudtad megtartani az igéreted kivűlálló ok miatt, akinek igértél érezze vagy tudja meg, hogy mindent megtettél. Így működik a megértés!


----------



## levaibalint (2012 Március 24)

de ha nem tartják be úgyse rossz.


----------



## ancsiszu (2012 Március 26)

Sajnos tini koromban sokat hazudtam..nagyon nehéz volt leszokni róla..de sikerült! és azóta nagyon óvatosan bánok a szavakkal. Nem éri meg hazudozni, mert elkap a fogaskerék és nagyon nehéz leszokni róla. Én ezt megtanultam az életben.


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

Az én egyik barátnőm is sokat hazudott mikor kicsik voltunk. Elhidegültünk, de most újra összehozott minket a sors és rájöttem, hogy még mindig nem szokott le róla=( Hál' Istennek eddig még nem okozott vele nagyobb bajt, de kicsit féltem...


----------



## chrissinia (2012 Augusztus 3)

Szerintem a becsület egy nagyon fontos emberi erény, ami manapság szinte nevetségessé vált. Én azt látom, hogy ha valaki megígér valamit, akkor vagy betartja, vagy csak "sunnyog" - vagyis nem szól semmit, nem jelentkezik, nem telefonál, elkerüli az embert. Ez a szokás mostanában! :???:


----------



## igazmondó (2012 Augusztus 3)

Segitsetek!
Azt igértem négy elhagyott gyereknek, hogy mindig mellettük leszek, és felnövelem őket mint hivatásos nevelőszülő.
A gazdagsági helyzet anyira leromlott, és a fizetéseinket lecsökkentette az állam a krizis miatt, hogy nem vagyok képes eltartani őket. Visszafognak kerülni az állami neveldékbe ahól a sorsuk meg lessz pecsételve.
Mit tegyek? Hogyan tovább A 200 eurós fizetés és a 62 eurós kajapénz max két hétre elegendő.
Az igéretemet hogyan tartsam be? 
Köszönöm.


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 18)

Egész véletlenül kerültem most ide.Olvastam amit irtál,jaj ez nagyon elszomorit.Mindent meg kell most próbálnod.A helyi plébános nem tud segiteni,vagy a polgármester.Nálunk is volt ilyen estet.A nagyi falujában,hogy segitség kelletett,az emberek ilyenkor -bár nem mindegyik képes segiteni.Beszélj a hozzád közellakókkal.Az iskolával,ahova a gyerekek járnak,talán kérésed meghallgatásra lel.Biztosan vannak olyan szervezetek is -csak nem tudunk róluk akik segitenek ilyen helyzetben..Remélem olvassa valaki amit irtál ,és segit.Nagyon együtt érzek veled,veletek,remélem együtt maradtok.


----------



## zizi1972 (2012 Szeptember 23)

Az ígéret szép szó, ha megtartják!


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 23)

Engem nagyon zavar, ha valaki megígér valamit, legyen az bármilyen kis dolog, és nem érzi úgy, hogy fontos lenne megtartania a szavát. Nem tudok 100%-ban megbízni már benne. 
Ha ígérsz valamit, tartsd is be. Persze, vannak tényezők, amik ezt késleltethetik, vagy lehetetlenné teszik, ilyenkor legalább jelezd, hogy miért nem megy... Így nem veszted el a bizalmat, és az illető tudja, hogy nem felejtetted el az ígéreted, csak nem jött össze.


----------



## greyangel (2012 Október 5)

Nem szokásom ígéreteket tenni. Az élet számos váratlan fordulatot, meglepetést tartogathat. Megszoktam, hogy a dolgok sokszor nem úgy sülnek el, ahogyan elterveztük. Ez talán nem is baj. De ha önmagamban eldöntök valamit, hogy be akarom tartani, akkor az a legnagyobb motiváció! Akkor biztos, hogy nem nyugszom addig, míg valamikor be nem teljesítem.


----------



## igorbongole (2012 December 31)

greyangel írta:


> Nem szokásom ígéreteket tenni. Az élet számos váratlan fordulatot, meglepetést tartogathat. Megszoktam, hogy a dolgok sokszor nem úgy sülnek el, ahogyan elterveztük. Ez talán nem is baj. De ha önmagamban eldöntök valamit, hogy be akarom tartani, akkor az a legnagyobb motiváció! Akkor biztos, hogy nem nyugszom addig, míg valamikor be nem teljesítem.



És ez így a korrekt. Tisztelet


----------



## EvaPapp47 (2013 Április 3)

Murphy


----------



## soldieroffortune (2013 Április 21)

*igéret*

nem lehet mindig megtartani az ígéreted.


----------



## soldieroffortune (2013 Április 21)

*igéret*

van amikor a dolog nem rajtunk múlik.
lehet azóta változott a helyzet ahhoz képest amikor az igéretet tettük.


----------



## CocoSunrise (2013 Április 24)

Én sem szoktam ígéreteket tenni, max annyi, hogy figyelembe veszem valaki kívánságát. Sok minden változhat.


----------



## Andiamo (2013 Május 8)

Ne ígérj, csak mondd, hogy megpróbálod.


----------



## 1KisTigris (2014 Január 29)

vadsziklmnn írta:


> " Az Ígéret szép szó,ha betartják úgy jó"
> Véleményem szerint elég sok kifogást lehet találni az ígéret megszegésére.
> Ha valakinek igérünk valamit ,tartsuk is be,mert fordított esetben nekünk is nagyon rosszul esne ha becsapna valaki.Ha közbejön valami ma már annyi lehetőség van,hogy értesítsük a másikat


Igen a lehetőségek adottak, de váratlan esemény miatt előfordulhat, hogy csak később tudjuk felvenni a kapcsolatot


----------



## 1KisTigris (2014 Január 29)

CocoSunrise írta:


> Én sem szoktam ígéreteket tenni, max annyi, hogy figyelembe veszem valaki kívánságát. Sok minden változhat.


Nem ígérgetek, max azt mondom megteszem záros határidőn belül a tőlem telhetőt.


----------



## coria (2014 Április 29)

– Idefigyelj – mondta komoran -, ha egyszer megígérted valakinek, hogy ekkor és ekkor itt vagy amott leszel, és nem vagy ott időben, csak két mentséged lehet: meghaltál, vagy olyan beteg vagy, hogy mozdulni se tudsz! Hogy nem haltál meg, azt látom. Nos, mi a betegség, hadd hívjam a doktort?!
Elmondtam neki szorongva ott a sötétben, hogy mi történt. Nagyapám szó nélkül végighallgatott. Mikor aztán kifogytam a szóból, megszólalt. Súlyos, lassú beszéddel.
– Idefigyelj – mondta. – Vannak emberek ezen a földön, akik úgy dobálják ide-oda a szavakat, meg az ígéreteket, hogy azoknak semmi értékük nincsen többé. Mi, Wassok nem ezek közé tartozunk. Ha mi mondunk valamit, az áll, mint a sziklakő. Ha mi a szavunkat adjuk, azt tartjuk is, ha belepusztulunk is! Érted?
– Értem – hebegtem megrendülve.
– Dehogyis érted – csapott le reám a szava -, de elmagyarázom úgy, hogy megértsed. Látod itt a mellényem zsebében az aranyórát? Nagyapámtól kaptam, amikor leérettségiztem. Amikor leérettségizel, a tied lesz. Ez az óra számomra minden csecsebecsénél értékesebb. De ellophatod. Visszaadhatod, vagy megtérítheted az árát. Ellophatod valakinek a lovát, a tehenét, ökrét, vadászpuskáját. Mindenét ellophatod és visszaadhatod megint, vagy megtérítheted az árát. Csak egy valamit, ha ellopsz valakitől, nem térítheted meg soha. S ez az idő! Ha valakinek az idejét lopod, azt úgy megloptad, hogy soha jóvá nem teheted. A várakozásban eltelt időt semmi hatalom a földön nem hozhatja vissza. Nincs, eltelt, vége. Örökre elveszett, és te voltál az, aki a jóvátehetetlen veszteséget okoztad. Érted?
Értettem. Úgy megértettem, hogy attól a naptól kezdve, ha valakinek szavamat adom, hogy ekkor és ekkor itt vagy amott leszek – akkor már ott vagyok öt perccel azelőtt, még ha vénasszonyok esnek is az égből, ahogy drága jó nagyapám szokta volt mondani. Erre neveltem gyermekeimet és unokáimat is. Nem azért, mert késni neveletlenség, hanem mert több annál. Aki öt percet késik, az öt percet ellop valakinek az életéből, amit nem tehet jóvá soha.
– A megbízható embert még ellensége is tiszteli – mondta volt nagyapám -, mert a megbízható ember a társadalom sziklaköve, amire országot lehet építeni. A többi szemét, amit elfú a szél…” (*Wass Albert: Nagyapám tanítása*)

--------------
Ennyit íz ígérgetésről és az ígéretekről.


----------



## Aslan (2014 Június 17)

Csak olyan ígéretet kell tenni, amit meg is tudunk tartani.


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 14)

Az ígérettel együtt a remény is életre kel......


----------



## klajo (2015 Szeptember 5)

Ne ígérgessünk feleslegesen, nem lesz kellemetlenségünk belőle.


----------



## Csaba 82 (2017 Október 5)

vadsziklmnn írta:


> " Az Ígéret szép szó,ha betartják úgy jó"
> Véleményem szerint elég sok kifogást lehet találni az ígéret megszegésére.
> Ha valakinek igérünk valamit ,tartsuk is be,mert fordított esetben nekünk is nagyon rosszul esne ha becsapna valaki.Ha közbejön valami ma már annyi lehetőség van,hogy értesítsük a másikat


Ez így igaz!


----------

